# router duplicator



## brloeffler (Apr 5, 2009)

Does any one know where to get a set of plans to build a duplicator/ pantagraph to reproduce guitar bodies.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Do a search here for router duplicator. There are a lot of threads that you can get many ideas for making one.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Try this one 
Copy Carver the woodcarvers copy machine


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

With the exception of carved tops, a series of templates will do all the body shape and cut outs for neck, controls and pickups. I have used carving heads in an angle grinder followed by rubber backed abrasives in the same tool, to get my carved tops. A copier is great, but it does take up a lot of space .


----------



## Jammer Six (Aug 4, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Try this one


I'm in the final stages of building a Copy Carver.

Comments: the guy doesn't answer email questions. He says he does, but he doesn't.

There's a tiny amount of bounce in my system. I'm investigating, I may be able to eliminate it with weight in the right places.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm in the final stages of building a Copy Carver.
> 
> Comments: the guy doesn't answer email questions. He says he does, but he doesn't.
> 
> There's a tiny amount of bounce in my system. I'm investigating, I may be able to eliminate it with weight in the right places.


Lyle, He passed away about 2 years ago. I called his wife about some missing info. I'm guessing she's still available for phone calls.


----------



## Jammer Six (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, that would explain THAT, wouldn't it?

You know, some excuses are quite a bit better than others.


----------



## Jammer Six (Aug 4, 2009)

In fact, some excuses transcend excuse, and are full blown reasons.

How would one go about suggesting to a widow, that if an existing web site were slightly modified, it could (and should) continue to provide a source of revenue, while remaining a gentleman?

I swear, with the internet, with the new languages springing out of online games, let alone with the games themselves, there are several new paradigms that are simply beyond any common etiquette I was taught...


----------

